
Omega2: the $5 Linux Server with WiFi - tbrock
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/onion/omega2-5-iot-computer-with-wi-fi-powered-by-linux
======
herbst
It looks cool, but the title is misleading. Seems you need a lot of other
stuff in order to make the $5 work for you.

------
milankragujevic
Very exciting, however you still need some additional stuff to make it work,
other than the Omega2 itself, as others have said. Tho I don't think you'll be
running anything modern on 64 MB of RAM... ? Maybe can be used as a Arduino
replacement which runs Linux, but it's more looking like a module that you
plug into something, than a computer that other things plug into.

------
Iv
What chip do they use for that? I really doubt that they can cram a linux CPU
good enough to make video and a wifi controller in such a small cost.

~~~
ckastner
This source [1] says it's a Qualcomm Atheros AR9331 (ie, MIPS).

[1] [http://hackerboards.com/5-dollar-linux-equipped-
omega2-iot-m...](http://hackerboards.com/5-dollar-linux-equipped-omega2-iot-
module-launches-on-kickstarter/)

~~~
Iv
Thanks! Indeed this chip sells for little more than 1$ in big volumes but it
does not have video output, something I thought was shown in the kickstarter
video but they actually demonstrate an access to the board via a browser.

------
dikei
This is more like a plugable system-on-chip than a computer. Can you even use
it without one of the expansion dock ?

~~~
bokenator
As long as you can power it with 3.3V you can run it without the docks.

